# Bad Breisig



## FelixJonah (21. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ist einer am Sonntag in Bad Breisig unterwegs. Suche eigentlich Leute die Sonntags regelmäßig Lust haben von Bad Breisig aus 2-3 stündige
 Touren zu fahren.


----------



## Know (21. September 2013)

Hey Felix, wir kommen aus Löhndorf und können Dich gerne mal in Breisig oder auf der Mönchsheide aufsammeln. wie lange fährst Du schon? wieviel km, hm drehst du im schnitt?
VG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixJonah (21. September 2013)

Hi, da ich schon was älterbin fahre ich schon eine geraume Zeit. Ich fahre bei meinen Touren im Schnitt 40 km-50 km und so zwischen 500 und 900 hm.
Was fahrt ihr denn so an km/hm?
VG
FelixJonah


----------



## Know (23. September 2013)

Hallo Felix, bin auch nicht mehr so frisch. 37Jahre...
eine Tour von uns:
MTB 2 zum Laacher Seehttp://www.komoot.de/tour/t1620197?ref=atd
würde das in etwa passen?
VG
Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (25. September 2013)

Hi Timo, dann leg noch 9 Jahre drauf. 
Schöne Tour. Das würde schon passen. 
LG


----------



## great87rick (4. Oktober 2013)

Würde mich vielleicht auch mal anschließen, kenne mich in der Ecke garnicht aus!


----------



## noisless (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

suche nach längerer MTB-Auszeit ebenfalls Anschluss für sonntägliche Touren.
Komme aus Bad Breisig und bin 28. Mein Fitnesslevel ist gelinde ausgedrückt ausbaufähig, aber ich bin leidensfähig 

Hat jmd. Interesse am kommenden Feiertag (1.11) gegen Vormittag / Mittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen?

VG
Michael


----------



## Know (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
wäre toll wenn wir es schaffen würden. Vormittags passt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Know (27. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal eine Runde von mir zu Hause aus. Würde dann in Breisig einen Stopp machen um mich mit euch zu treffen.  Das schöne an der Tour wir können immer über den Rhein wieder abdrehen wenn es zu hart werden sollte. Bin die Route aber auch noch nie gefahren. 

MTB 12* Tortour am Rheinhttp://www.komoot.de/tour/r1866640?ref=atd


----------



## noisless (27. Oktober 2013)

Schaut knackig aus  Ich wäre dabei.
Man könnte sich an der "Hubi-Hütte" in der Nähe von Wegpunkt 1 treffen.


> wir können immer über den Rhein wieder abdrehen wenn es zu hart werden sollte


 Ich bin gespannt 

Vorschlag bzgl. Zeit: 10 Uhr


----------



## FelixJonah (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Bin um 10.00 Uhr dabei. Allerdings kann ich aus Termingründen keine 5 Stunden Tour fahren. Würde mich dann früher verabschieden. 

 @noisless: Wir können uns ja um 9.45 Uhr an der Gärtnerei Kraus treffen und zusammen zur Hubi Hütte fahren. Okay?

Schönen Abend 
FelixJonah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noisless (29. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. 9:45 an der Gärtnerei 
VG
Michael


----------



## Know (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, passt euch auch ein Start um 9:30Uhr? Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt.  wir können auch Richtung Laacher See aufbrechen, ist nicht gerade so hart für die erste Runde. ..


----------



## Know (30. Oktober 2013)

http://www.komoot.de/tour/r1297860?ref=atd


----------



## FelixJonah (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

9.45 Uhr würde mir besser passen. Ist das okay? Treffpunkt Hubi Hütte?
@ noisless: Würde dann 9.30 Uhr bei der Gärtnerei Kraus sein.
Evtl. können wir die Strecke ein wenig variieren. Hab da auch ein paar Ideen. Zum Bsp über Franken, Gönnersdorf, OLützing, Waldorf, Königssee, Amerikaner (Schellborn), Dedenbach, Franken.
Aber darüber können wir uns ja am Freitag unterhalten!
schönen Abend!
FelixJonah


----------



## Know (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, passt mir prima. muss so gegen 14Uhr wieder in löhndorf eintreffen, aber wir kriegen schon ein schönes Ründchen hin. VG Timo


----------



## noisless (31. Oktober 2013)

Das wird schon ;-) Bin dann um 9:30 an der Gärtnerei. Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Know (1. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hoffe Ihr seid gut angekommen und Michaels Beine leben wieder.


----------



## Speichennippel (1. November 2013)

Bisschen weit weg, aber ich war dieses Jahr einmal auf der Durchreise bei euch. Allerdings mit dem Rennrad. Geile Rampe habt ihr da


----------



## noisless (1. November 2013)

Know schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hoffe Ihr seid gut angekommen und Michaels Beine leben wieder.



So langsam wird's wieder 
Hat heute jmd. einen gps-track gespeichert?

VG


----------



## Know (1. November 2013)

ja ich hatte komoot.de mitlaufen lassen.  Bin dort unter Bolero angemeldet


----------



## FelixJonah (1. November 2013)

Alles bestens! Hat Spaß gemacht 
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## Know (2. November 2013)

wie schaut es aus mit morgen? wenn ja dann wann?  VG Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (2. November 2013)

Bei mir gehts. Habe wieder Zeit bis13.00 Uhr. Wo und Wann? VG Wolfgang


----------



## Know (2. November 2013)

ich könnte ab ca 9.15Uhr an der Hubi sein. sag einfach Bescheid wann wir starten sollen...


----------



## FelixJonah (2. November 2013)

9.45 Uhr würde mir besser passen! Ist das okay? Kommt sonst noch einer mit?


----------



## Know (2. November 2013)

zeit ist ok. Norman kann morgen nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixJonah (2. November 2013)

Michael hat sich bisher auch noch nicht gerührt. Dann sind wir wohl alleine unterwegs!
Schönen Abend noch und bis morgen
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## noisless (3. November 2013)

Meine Physis ist zwar noch anderer Meinung, aber ich bin auch mit am Start und um 9:45 Uhr an der Hubi-Hütte.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Know (3. November 2013)

Sorry muss kurzfristig absagen. Wünsche euch aber viel Spass.


----------



## FelixJonah (3. November 2013)

Hallo Michael,  sollen wir uns dann um 9.45 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür Treffen?


----------



## noisless (3. November 2013)

Habe heute Vormittag auch noch andere Verpflichtungen. Muss daher leider auch absagen! Viel Spaß Wolfgang!


----------



## Know (9. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,  und schon wieder ist es Wochenende!  Wie schaut es denn morgen mit euch aus? BG Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (9. November 2013)

Hi, ich werde wohl heute so gegen 14.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Morgen ist wieder Dauerregen angesagt und heute passt es ausnahmsweise.
Also, wer mitfahren will, gerne!
VG 
Wolfgang


----------



## Know (9. November 2013)

da würde ich mich doch direkt einklinken wollen...


----------



## FelixJonah (9. November 2013)

Gerne, wo sollen wir uns treffen? Haste schon ne Tour Idee?
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Know (9. November 2013)

wieder an der Hubi? hmm habe noch nichts im Kopf. wie lange wolltest du unterwegs sein?


----------



## FelixJonah (9. November 2013)

Know schrieb:


> wieder an der Hubi? hmm habe noch nichts im Kopf. wie lange wolltest du unterwegs sein?


2bis 3 Stunden . Hubi Hütte ist okay. Dann bis 14.00 Uhr


----------



## Know (10. November 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
bei feinstem schottischen Wetter.  Sollen wir es wagen eine Lücke auszunutzen?
BG
Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (10. November 2013)

...welche Lücke . Ist wohl heute eher Ergometer Time!
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## FelixJonah (16. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wer hat morgen Lust und Zeit?!
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## Know (16. November 2013)

Ich wäre mit von der Partie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixJonah (16. November 2013)

10.00 Uhr oder 10.30 Uhr an der Hubi Hütte?
VG


----------



## Know (16. November 2013)

hey Wolfgang,
 10Uhr ist Okay.
Bis morgen


----------



## FelixJonah (17. November 2013)

Dann bis morgen!
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## Know (17. November 2013)

hey Michael,
lässt Du die Rolle glühen?
VG Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (22. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, wer hat den morgen so gegen 14.00 Uhr Lust und Zeit ne Runde zu drehen? VG


----------



## Know (23. November 2013)

Guten Morgen, Lust schon aber leider wahrscheinlich keine Zeit.
BG


----------



## FelixJonah (23. November 2013)

Kannst Dich ja noch kurzfristig melden, wenn es bei Dir noch klappen sollte.
VG Wolfgang


----------



## Know (23. November 2013)

wie schaut es mit morgen aus?


----------



## FelixJonah (23. November 2013)

Kann leider nicht! VG Wolfgang


----------



## FelixJonah (30. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, wer hat denn morgen Lust und Zeit ne Runde zu drehen?
VG Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Know (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wie schaut den eure Planung fürs WE aus?


----------



## FelixJonah (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin Timo, falls das Wetter es zulässt, würde ich morgen fahren. Allerdings am liebsten Waldautobahnen bei dem Wetter 
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## Know (7. Dezember 2013)

klingt gut. kommst du uns abholen?


----------



## FelixJonah (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, hat einer morgen Lust zu fahren? Es soll ja angeblich die Sonne scheinen  !

VG
Wolfgang


----------



## Know (21. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
leider bin ich die letzte Zeit nicht um fahren gekommen.  wie sehen eure Wochendpläne aus? 
BG 
Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (21. Dezember 2013)

Know schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> leider bin ich die letzte Zeit nicht um fahren gekommen.  wie sehen eure Wochendpläne aus?
> BG
> Timo


Hi Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi Timo! Ein Bekannter wollte morgen mit mir ne Runde drehen. Ich wollte mich mit Ihm so gegen 10 oder 10.30 Uhr
an der Hubi Hütte Treffen. Haste Lust? Wenn ja, welche Uhrzeit passt Dir am besten? Wir wollten so 2 bis 3 Stunden fahren.
VG Wolfgang


----------



## Know (21. Dezember 2013)

Sollen wir uns 10:15Uhr an der Hubi treffen?


----------



## FelixJonah (21. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar, dann um 10.15 Uhr an der Hubi Hütte
VG
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Know (21. Dezember 2013)

Fein. Bis morgen...


----------



## ngroten (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und schöne Tage!!!


----------



## Know (25. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Ich auch. bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## ngroten (5. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen!!!Ich werde mein Rad die Tage mal fit für die dieses Jahr machen lassen.
Würde mich freuen wenn wir dieses Jahr ein paar Hündchen zusammen drehen können...


----------



## FelixJonah (5. Januar 2014)

Euch allen ein frohes Neues! Nach den fetten Tagen wird es wieder Zeit in die Pedalen zu hauen!
VG Wolfgang


----------



## FelixJonah (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! Habt Ihr alle eure Räder verkauft? Oder hat einer Lust morgen zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ngroten (23. Februar 2014)

Hi!
Ne verkauft haben wir die nicht! Mein Nachwuchs hat mich die letzten Wochen etwas am fahren gehindert bzw. war er mir wichtiger als ne Runde zu drehen  Ich denke aber wir werden nächsten Monat wieder mit angreifen!!! Um Dich ist es aber auch sehr ruhig geworden.Was ist denn mim Michael???Lebt er noch oder hat er mit uns die Lust verloren???Gruß Norman


----------



## FelixJonah (23. Februar 2014)

Hi, Nachwuchs? Biste Papa geworden? Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! Da ich beruflich sehr eingebunden war, bin ich halt viel spontan gefahren. Von Michael habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Was ist mit Timo? VG


----------



## FelixJonah (27. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! Alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht? Wer hat denn Lust am Wochenende ne Runde zu drehen?
VG


----------



## Know (30. März 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,  bin heute erst aus dem Stubaital zurück gekommen.  muss jetzt aber unbedingt mit dem Training wieder anfangen. ....


----------



## ngroten (30. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Ja ich bin auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren :-( 
Das Wochenende ist immer so schnell vorbei, besonders mit dem kleinen 
@Timo ja du solltest den ganzen Jägermeister mal abtrainieren :-D


----------



## FelixJonah (2. April 2014)

So, dann habe ich ja das Richtige für euch. Am Sonntag ist CTF in Wehr. Veranstaltet wird das Ganze vom RSC Burgbrohl.
Auf deren Seite findet ihr auch alle notwendigen Infos über die Strecken. Ich werde wohl die größere Runde fahren. Wer hat denn Lust? Wollte um 8.30 Uhr an den Start gehen.
VG


----------



## Know (4. April 2014)

Leider ist mein Trettlager noch Schrott.  Komme erst heute dazu mein Rad in die Werkstatt zu bringen. Daher muss der Saisonauftakt noch etwas warten


----------



## Moe (5. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Interesse an einer eher technischen Runde in Altenahr? Ca 700-800hm mit teils kniffligeren Abfahrten?

Start könnte heute so zwischen 14 und 16.00 Uhr sein


----------



## Know (5. April 2014)

lust schon,  aber mein Bike muss erst geflickt werden :-(


----------



## FelixJonah (5. April 2014)

Heute ist leider Gartenarbeit angesagt!
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixJonah (30. April 2014)

Hi, da sich ja nichts mehr hier tut, wollte ich mal Nachhören, wer denn morgen am 1. Mai Lust hat so gegen 10.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## Owl (2. Mai 2014)

Hi,
falls Interesse besteht 
Samstag
MTB Tour ab Remagen/Kripp
Start: 14Uhr
Dauer: ca. 3Std
Tempo: mittel
Treffpunkt: Kripp Parkplatz am Sandweg / Johannesweg


----------



## FelixJonah (2. Mai 2014)

Interesse schon, nur leider keine Zeit. Fahre auf jeden Fall am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr. Also wer Interesse hat.
VG


----------



## FelixJonah (17. Mai 2014)

Hi, keiner morgen Lust und Zeit, so gegen 10.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## FelixJonah (27. Mai 2014)

Hi, wer fährt denn am Donnerstag die CTF in Weibern mit? Würde so gegen 8.30 Uhr starten und die 50iger Runde fahren.
VG


----------



## DonWutz (28. Mai 2014)

FelixJonah schrieb:


> Hi, wer fährt denn am Donnerstag die CTF in Weibern mit? Würde so gegen 8.30 Uhr starten und die 50iger Runde fahren.
> VG



Sind auch am Start leider aber erst gegen 9-9:15Uhr da wir per Rad anreisen.
Das Wutzlogo wirste erkennen


----------



## FelixJonah (29. Mai 2014)

Dann haben wir uns wohl heute leider verpasst :-( .


----------



## FelixJonah (5. Juni 2014)

So, am Sonntag steht die nächste CTF an und zwar in Ochtendung. Wer fährt denn mit? Hatte vor entweder die 50iger oder die 80iger zu fahren. Start zwischen 8.00 und 9.00 Uhr je nach Strecke.
VG


----------



## DonWutz (5. Juni 2014)

Neue Chance 
Wollten zu zweit auf der 80er starten, da wir per Bike anreisen ists ein bissl mehr 
Versuchen spätstens 8Uhr auf die Strecke einzubiegen.
Evt. sieht man sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Know (16. Juni 2014)

Bin auch wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs! auch wenn meine Kondition schwer gelitten hat würde ich mich wieder über ein paar Ausfahrten freuen.
@Michael: bist du gestern beim TUS Löhndorf mitgefahren? 
VG Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (27. Juni 2014)

Hi, wer möchte am Sonntag (auch bei Regen) um 10.00 Uhr für 3-4 Stunden ne Tour mitfahren? Treffpunkt Mönchsheide.
VG


----------



## Know (28. Juni 2014)

Moin moin, in welche Richtung wolltest Du die Tour machen?
VG
Timo


----------



## FelixJonah (28. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich frei. Evtl. Gönnersdorf-Weiler-Glees-Wehr-Weibern-Hain-Rodder Maar-Waldorf. Würde aber gerne auch mal über Heimersheim-Neuenahr-Rammersbach.
Haste Du einen Vorschlag? VG


----------



## Know (28. Juni 2014)

MTB 10 auf zum "Neuen Land"
http://www.komoot.de/tour/t1848649?ref=atl


----------



## FelixJonah (28. Juni 2014)

Das sieht doch gut aus. Dann starten wir also in Löhndorf. Kann so gegen 10.20 Uhr bei Dir sein.VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ngroten (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde morgen auch ne Runde fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. 
Wollte aber eher so gegen 9 Uhr los.
Würde halt gerne so gegen 12 wieder zu Hause sein um noch etwas Zeit mit meinem kleinen verbringen kann. 
VG
Norman


----------



## Know (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,  wäre früher für dich auch ok?


----------



## FelixJonah (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Wenn ihr früher fahren wollt, dann fahrt ruhig ohne mich,
Möchte morgen ausschlafen und noch gemütlich mit meiner Familie frühstücken.
Sagt nur kurz Bescheid wann ihr jetzt fahrt.
VG Wolfgang


----------



## FelixJonah (4. Juli 2014)

Hi, fahre morgen um 14.00 Uhr. Wer hat Lust?
VG


----------



## Know (5. Juli 2014)

Moin, Lust schon aber muss im Haus arbeiten. ...
Dir viel Spaß


----------



## FelixJonah (5. Juli 2014)

...dann frohes schaffen  ! 
VG


----------



## Know (13. November 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang, 
wie geht es Dir? Bist Du noch aktiv? Würde gerne regelmäßig wieder etwas MTB fahren. VG Timo


----------

